# Long term options



## mikeg (5 June 2008)

A freind of mine thinks that a particular share is going to to worth a lot more in 10 years time, and wants to know if there are options available that are dated 10 years away from now. If not is there another way of buying 10 years out.


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (6 June 2008)

mikeg said:


> If not is there another way of buying 10 years out.




There are long term options in US called LEAPS.
Dunno about the Oz market


----------



## mazzatelli1000 (6 June 2008)

Mind you LEAPS only goes up to 3 years


There's also LEPOS..refer to this thread
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3690

Magdoran discusses a few things about LEPOs...should be of help


----------



## mikeg (10 June 2008)

Thanks for the info, will check it out.


----------

